# shock options



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

HEY GUYS I GENERALY THROW WITH A 6 OR 8 OZ SINKER W/80 LB SHOCK OF HEAVY MONO ,AS YOU WELL KNOW, THE MONO USED AS THE SHOCK LEADER IS VERY HARD AND STIFF. BUT IT MAKES ME FEEL SAFE. BESIDES 60-80LB TEST MONO - CAN YOU GIVE ME ANY OTHER OPTIONS OF WHAT I CAN USE AS A SHOCK LEADER??I HAVE NEVER USED ANYTHING ELSE BUT MONO( DESPERATELY SEEKING DISTANCE)AS ALLWAYS,THANKS FOR YOUR HELP T.Q.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi Tony,
Mono works for me, in my tournament casting and fishing.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

If you are looking to use it in a fishing venue vs tourn. casting try tapered shock leaders, they start at 16lb and taper up to 70lb.I think Ron Sutton carries them.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i don't know what conditions you cast in, but i never use more than 30lb.unless you start with a big jolt from the ground or whatever, you don't need a heavy leader. if you have 20lb line and 80lb shocker, if you get hung up, the only thing you break is your line.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey TONYQ, I like to fish with Sufix 20lb. Hi-Vis and use Sufix 50lb. as my leader. At the tournament casting last year in Crisfield, MD.; from what I saw; they had a spool of 50lb./60lb. and a spool of 80lb.that the casters could use. 80lb.leader material is pretty heavy stuff. It makes for a bigger knot when you tie it to the running line which gives it a better chance of hitting the eyes when you throw. A smaller leader would be easier to tie your running line to, also. Just my .02 pelican man


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

TONYQ, I for got to mention that when I fish at Hatteras I use somewhere between 6oz &12oz. Mostly 8 & 10. Depending on the conditions. pelican man.


----------

